# Sunsun 304b?



## gyhnbvfredc (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm planning on getting a canister filter and I saw the sunsun 304b for 100$.

Is it a good canister filter?

I have a 60gal planted aquarium


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes they work well
I had several running in my fish room at one time


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Review: SunSun 303B (HW-303B Canister Filter ) | 179932

I have only heard good things about them... considering the price I dont think you can find anything better.

Is this bought locally, for $100 Can, brand new?


----------



## gyhnbvfredc (Dec 25, 2016)

Brand new never used, 100$
Seem like a steal


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

I have the SUNSUN HW-403B and love it on my 30 gallon tall tank. I also ordered replacement UV bulbs on ebay and got a deal on 6 that will last forever.

Cheers,
Sean


----------

